# Wanted: Styrian Goldings



## sinkas (1/11/12)

Hi there,
I need 100g of 2011 Stryian Goldings, pellets or plugs and some saaz of the asme vitage would be great too



CHeers

sinkas


----------



## Phoney (1/11/12)

Have you tried your LHBS or the site sponsors?


----------



## Tony (1/11/12)

hacked ???


----------



## mckenry (1/11/12)

sinkas said:


> Hi there,
> I need 100g of 2011 Stryian Goldings, pellets or plugs and some saaz of the asme vitage would be great too
> 
> 
> ...



I have both. You pick up.


----------



## sinkas (2/11/12)

none of the site sponsors have any,
and lhbs has some that were picked around the last great war
Mckenry,
could I entice you to post me some?


----------



## benno1973 (2/11/12)

I'm pretty sure I have some, I'll check tomorrow. I also have a slant of Pacman yeast that I was planning on giving you I think! It'll need reculturing, but it's still in the fridge. I'll check on that too tomorrow...

BTW - does it have to be 2011? Mine may be 2010, but I'll check on that.


----------



## np1962 (2/11/12)

I have both in stock.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Yob (2/11/12)

wanted: Kilos of 2012 Amarillo and Citra


----------



## Smokomark (2/11/12)

Yob said:


> wanted: Kilos of 2012 Amarillo and Citra




+1


----------



## Bribie G (2/11/12)

I've always been a fan of Styrians, but lately have migrated to Aurora = Styrians ++


----------



## mckenry (2/11/12)

sinkas said:


> none of the site sponsors have any,
> and lhbs has some that were picked around the last great war
> Mckenry,
> could I entice you to post me some?



Seeing as Kaiser Soze and Nige both have them and are closer, try them first. If not i'll post, but not til wednesday next week.


----------



## Nick JD (2/11/12)

Yob said:


> wanted: Kilos of 2012 Amarillo and Citra



Are they even going to make pellets? Sounds like the entire crop (flowers) is spoken for. Hops direct has Citra flowers still, but the Amarillo flowers are gone and no pellets ... same will probably happen with Citra.


----------



## benno1973 (2/11/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I'm pretty sure I have some, I'll check tomorrow. I also have a slant of Pacman yeast that I was planning on giving you I think! It'll need reculturing, but it's still in the fridge. I'll check on that too tomorrow...
> 
> BTW - does it have to be 2011? Mine may be 2010, but I'll check on that.



Sorry, my Styrians is 2010, 3.5%AA. If you want it, you're more than welcome to it for nix. I also have some Saaz, but unsure of the year, it's 3.1%AA. I really must brew more often, I hve tons of hops in the freezer. 2 drawers full. If anyone needs anything, shoot me a PM and I'll see if I have it... obviously it's not current season's crop.


----------



## sinkas (2/11/12)

thanks dudes,
I have ordered from Nige


----------



## big78sam (2/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> I've always been a fan of Styrians, but lately have migrated to Aurora = Styrians ++


 Hmmm. I love Styrians s must try this.


----------

